# Lurkeys?



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot this fella from the wheeler at 15 MPH with a nice load of 4" double-aught-buck. Can't argue with success. :mrgreen:










Alright, truth is I missed a turkey last weekend. First time I've missed a critter, big game or turkey, in several years. Called him in, sitting in the dekes, and Bam! Missed! I do have a list of excuses, but fact of the matter was I was so upset about it I actually just went home...all the way from the north country.

But I sacked up and gave 'er a go again Thursday. A nice easy load of 2 and 3/4 inch 6's at a fair range. Nice to be out midweek, didn't see a soul. Got my groove back.










cj


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Do my eyes deceive me or have you been working out a little bit, Caleb? 

Nice bird.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Breast augmentation...the rest of the surgery is in a couple weeks,... :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I shot this fella from the wheeler at 15 MPH with a nice load of 4" double-aught-buck. Can't argue with success. :mrgreen:
> 
> Here was your whole problem......you must be doing at least 25 mph to shoot a gobbler from a wheeler man
> 
> Nice bird. Congrats


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

**** nice bird...ain't spring great!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Zimmy,,

Not sure why you need a wheeler OR a shotgun????

Your in good enough shape to just run'em down on foot and strangle them toms!!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I never use a wheeler I just set my tee a little higher, 3 iron and get them at 180 yards. its way more challenging.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go man. Congrats


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Missed? With a shotgun?

Me, too. But my tom was dumb enough to just stand there and let me try again.

Congrats, Amigo!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Zim, nice birdie for sure. Ain't it fun? Finn, you need to get more sleep dude! 3:50am???? ;-)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks fellas! Good times out there, no doubt.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations! 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job buddy!!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is sweet. Both the missing and the death.

My kid is about to fire me as his turkey guide........


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice job Zim


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Now I somehow gotta try and get my pop on a bird during the general season...the bar has just been raised a bit. 

****!


----------

